# do i have a learning disability or am i just dumb?



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

I feel like a lack of intelligence has always been an issue and i m pretty sure if I was a bit more smarter I wouldn't even have as much anxiety as I do.. anyways the last while I've actually been trying to find out if there is something that I can do about it.. At first I thought I might have add so I went to see someone and he thought I should give ritalin a try and base my results on that I've been on it for a couple months but to be honest I don't really feel likes its been helping a lot. Sometimes it'll help me get certain things done but that's it. I've asked if it could be a learning disability the doc said it could be but testing is a few thousand. So now I feel kinda lost, I was hoping maybe someone could give me advice or relate.

I'll list some problems I have: 
-i find listening and comprehening quite difficult
-following even basic instructions
-tranfering info. Like if someone tells me to explain something to someone else
-explaining myself to others
-im pretty forgetful
-im very slow i feel like my brain is just clouded someone will say something to me and I have to wait until I can actually understand what there saying
-fast math in my head 
-brainstorming ideas and problem solving
As a kid I'd always be pulled out from class and be joined into a smaller class with ususally mentally challenged or other kids with behavioral problems. Even in high school I was recommended to have a learning block instead of taking french.

It affects me a lot especially with work and school, but it has affected my relationships too...does this sound like it could be a learning problem? Or am I just stupid? Is it possible it could be low confidence?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i don't know,do you think you have some kind of ADHD thing (like one the inattentive subtypes).

there is also sluggish cognitive tempo 


> *Sluggish cognitive tempo* (SCT) is a cluster of symptoms, and possibly a distinct disorder, characterized by the individual being daydreamy, mentally foggy, easily confused, and staring frequently. Individuals also have symptoms of hypoactivity, lethargy, slow movement, and even sleepiness. Children with SCT appeared to have slow processing speed and reaction times, far lower rates of comorbid oppositional defiant disorder and conduct disorder, a higher occurrence of anxiety symptoms and even disorders, and possibly a greater occurrence of depression. Most consistent across these studies was a pattern of social withdrawal in interactions with peers rather than social intrusiveness, aggressiveness, and rejection so often evident in ADHD. SCT is strongly correlated with ADHD inattention; there is much overlap between SCT and what has been referred to as ADD. However, SCT can be found in individuals who would not receive an ADHD/ADD diagnosis, and it can also be found in some individuals with ADHD hyperactivity/impulsivity.


if you can do problem solving and quick mental math than that means you are intelligent (significantly better than average) in SOME valuable dimensions. that's cool.

my guess (going by your description and how you posted) would be that you are at least smart but also an atypical student (that might qualify for some learning disability or some psychiatric diagnoses).

are you in college?


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

no, you're not dumb. i'm not qualified to diagnose any learning disability so i won't comment on that. i will say some of those things you listed are a lot like me and i graduated magna cum laude in high school and college. 'im pretty good at math on paper but doing math in my head? forget about it. if it's more than simple arithmetic on single digits, pass me a calculator.  and i find i learn slowly as i need time to process the details in a way i understand. so i think you are smart and capable with a different learning style.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

enfield said:


> i don't know,do you think you have some kind of ADHD thing (like one the inattentive subtypes).
> 
> there is also sluggish cognitive tempo
> if you can do problem solving and quick mental math than that means you are intelligent (significantly better than average) in SOME valuable dimensions. that's cool.
> ...


Well, my psychiatrist believes that I might have ADD he's still in the process of diagnosis though... I never heard of SCT it does sound like me though.. oh sorry I meant that I do have problems with math and problem solving, but its usually not as bad as the other symptoms, a calculator helps with math... I'm in a carpentry program right now


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

no i misread your post, apologies :b


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

debutante said:


> no, you're not dumb. i'm not qualified to diagnose any learning disability so i won't comment on that. i will say some of those things you listed are a lot like me and i graduated magna cum laude in high school and college. 'im pretty good at math on paper but doing math in my head? forget about it. if it's more than simple arithmetic on single digits, pass me a calculator.  and i find i learn slowly as i need time to process the details in a way i understand. so i think you are smart and capable with a different learning style.


Thanks, yea I think I have some kind of auditory disadvantage which can be difficult with lectures or even talking to people. But I think I'm a more visual learner I remember a teacher saying that to me before too


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I wonder/worry about my own intelligence a lot too because of the problems you seem to have.


----------

